# Getting ready to take c-36 test in california-any advice???



## slapp22 (Oct 28, 2010)

My experience to date has been in residential new construction, residential remodel and repair and a little light commercial. I purchased a home study guide for the test, the trade portion practice questions seem very scattered, out of date, and a little random? Any guidance as to where i should focus my studying when it comes to the trade portion? any advice on the law portion would be good but i havnt really dove into that yet.

thanks a lot
Sam


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

slapp22 said:


> My experience to date has been in residential new construction, residential remodel and repair and a little light commercial. I purchased a home study guide for the test, the trade portion practice questions seem very scattered, out of date, and a little random? Any guidance as to where i should focus my studying when it comes to the trade portion? any advice on the law portion would be good but i havnt really dove into that yet.
> 
> thanks a lot
> Sam


It's been over 30-years since I got my C-36 but if you know your Code it should be simple. As for the Law section, that might be the harder of the two tests if you haven't done all of that before. There will be some accounting and general business questions. In addition, there will be Cal-OSHA, Labor Laws, Asbestos, Mold and other questions.

Mark


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

slapp22 said:


> My experience to date has been in residential new construction, residential remodel and repair and a little light commercial. I purchased a home study guide for the test, the trade portion practice questions seem very scattered, out of date, and a little random? Any guidance as to where i should focus my studying when it comes to the trade portion? any advice on the law portion would be good but i havnt really dove into that yet.
> 
> thanks a lot
> Sam


 My Situation was similar a general contractor loaned me old very old study guide. For the trade I only had a code book (upc).
After submitting paper work and getting a test date. I got a lot of junk mail for study classes , I found one offer for a weekend crash course . It was a hundred bucks and I thought well maybey I should try that and honestly I dont think I would have passed. They had tests that we practiced on the computer and the questions were identical to the exam. I passed easily with that help. Ive met a lot of people that flunk and I didnt want to have to go through it again. 
If you are ok with taking the test again and cant find a low cost deal like I did then go for it. For me it worked out perfect, I kind of felt stupid taking that damn class but it was cheap, and I just did not want to take the test again. I am sorry but cant recall the name of the school but beware I have heard bad things about some of them.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

I paid 600$ for my "crash course" and I got a binder and cd. It had pages of sample test questions in it, then the weekend before the test I went in to class, they gave us 400 plumbing questions on saturday and 400 business questions on sunday to study, that was it.

I guess it got your mind to understand the way the state asks the questions. the questions the crash course gave me, none of them were on the actual test.

Not sure if it helped me pass or not. It wont hurt to try, that way you have an idea of what type questions will be on the test. I found the journeymans test harder to pass then the c-36.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

slapp22 said:


> My experience to date has been in residential new construction, residential remodel and repair and a little light commercial. I purchased a home study guide for the test, the trade portion practice questions seem very scattered, out of date, and a little random? Any guidance as to where i should focus my studying when it comes to the trade portion? any advice on the law portion would be good but i havnt really dove into that yet.
> 
> thanks a lot
> Sam



I wouldn't worry too much about the content of the test. You should concentrate on the instruction part right now since that seems to be a weakness. Upon signing on to this sight you were requested to give an intro. I know it seems nit-picky, but if ya can't follow those instructions I worry about your ability to follow the test instructions. Good luck with both.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

I finished and passed my C36 in a little over two hours.
That absolutely does not mean I no jack shoit about plumbing.
California has got to be the easiest state to get you plumbing contractors license.
I take my hat off to most of the plumbers here.
I started in the plumbing industry in 1989 , and I am said to say I don't no **** compared to most of the guys ( and gal) here.
I wish California would have required trade school .
I would feel much more confident if I actually new what the hell I was doing. lol.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I would say that the law portion, though mostly common sense, was definately more out of my element than the plumbing and more likely to fail me. I took a course also but mine was only on the law portion, no trade at all. I'm glad I took it though, because most of the law portion was very foreign to me. A lot of guys take the test right at 4 years here in Ca. and that might be why some fail, I have no idea what the pass rate is. I waited until I had 13 years before testing and passed both tests in under an hour each. In my experience it was very easy. 






Paul


----------



## rbaduy_tata (Dec 1, 2011)

im taking nc plumbing test, i need some help, what mostly i will study, thank you..


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

Passing the california c36 exam has little to do weather you are 4 years experianced or 40 years experianced. I passed mine with ease at 4 years However I dont think I would have passed the law with out help (class or a good manual) Today 20 years later without study Im sure I would flunk. Even though I have alot more experiance the last 10 years Ive been doing commercial and industrial all the plans are engineered I dont size out systems anymore. 
Good luck on your c36 Exam Just dont think that common sence and knowing a lot about plumbing is going to make you a shoe in. A lot on the test are questions you will never think about again so make sure you got good study material.


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

rbaduy_tata said:


> im taking nc plumbing test, i need some help, what mostly i will study, thank you..


Technical training institute in raleigh. 350.00 is penny to pay. How much is a college degree?


----------



## liquid plumber (Nov 25, 2011)

i paid for one of them schoolin, garanteed to pass, or you can take some more schoolin courses. I listened to my cd's , took the sample tests , sat in the wednsday night "smells like liquor in here" classes, made it to my 2 day crash course and passed. Moral of the story......... everyone taking the course was drinkin in the parking lot before class, OHHHHHHHHHHH hellls yeah! its us and the painters, we POUND beers


----------



## liquid plumber (Nov 25, 2011)

:blink:


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

beachplumber said:


> Technical training institute in raleigh. 350.00 is penny to pay. How much is a college degree?


 
I just used Pratle for my SP-PH. Kinda weird sitting in the ARS building


I used Mike Smith from for my P-1. He was very helpful through emails if I had questions and stuff. mycetraining.com


----------



## rbaduy_tata (Dec 1, 2011)

beachplumber said:


> Technical training institute in raleigh. 350.00 is penny to pay. How much is a college degree?


thanks.:thumbup:


----------



## rbaduy_tata (Dec 1, 2011)

bizzybeeplumbin said:


> I just used Pratle for my SP-PH. Kinda weird sitting in the ARS building
> 
> 
> I used Mike Smith from for my P-1. He was very helpful through emails if I had questions and stuff. mycetraining.com


thanks,:thumbup:


----------



## contractorjohn (May 17, 2013)

I would recommend to take plumbing contractors license exam preparation course. I hold couple of contractors license classifications and I took all of my courses with Contractors Intelligence School.

I don't think that you should take the contractors license exam without any preparation; you will most likely fail the exam.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

contractorjohn said:


> I would recommend to take plumbing contractors license exam preparation course. I hold couple of contractors license classifications and I took all of my courses with Contractors Intelligence School.
> 
> I don't think that you should take the contractors license exam without any preparation; you will most likely fail the exam.


If you were intelligent enough to take the test, you would do the proper full intro on this site as per request..


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

contractorjohn , slapp22,
rbaduy_tata ........










*Hello! Introduction Requested* 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/. 

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession) 

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field. 

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is. 

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------

